# Specs for a AR 31



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

ata is 31 and the brace should be 8.5 i would go to ar site for further details.


----------



## Andrewat (Jul 20, 2004)

Those are the right specs. I shoot a 2004 version with the Ram 1/2. I think they are really great shooting bows. Man! I can't believe somebody gave that to you!


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*AR31 spec's*

Depends on which cam set you have.

RAM is different than the RAM 1/2 and the RAMplus.

RAM plus is 31 3/8" A2A with 8 3/8" BH

RAM 1/2 is 31 1/4" A2A with 8 3/8" BH

RAM is 31" A2A with a 8 1/2" BH.


----------



## hat19640 (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks for all the help. 
Do you have to set the cam rotation like I do my Switchback or is this not an issure with the AR's?????


----------



## hat19640 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------

